# Votre avis sur Apple Music



## Oyoel (29 Juin 2015)

Apple Music sort le 30 juin à 18h ! L'occasion donc de vous demander votre avis sur le service de streaming musical d'Apple, doublé de plusieurs radios, dont Beats One, qui émettra partout et 24/7.

Allez-vous abandonner votre offre existante ? Ou allez-vous carrément vous engouffrer dans la brèche du streaming musical ?

Lorsqu'Apple Music va ouvrir ses portes, n'hésitez pas non plus à donner votre ressenti ici même !


----------



## Robert3 (30 Juin 2015)

Il faut payer immédiatement pour les 3 mois gratuits?


----------



## franck10 (1 Juillet 2015)

Avec Apple Music et la radio, on ne pourra plus acheter de la musique ? Car, je trouve l'abonnement trop cher pour moi.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Juillet 2015)

Robert3 a dit:


> Il faut payer immédiatement pour les 3 mois gratuits?



Oui, oui. Les 3 mois gratuits sont facturés immédiatement : faut les payer d'un coup.
J'aurais aussi préféré qu'on ait à les payer chaque mois au fur et à mesure, mais bon, c'est ça ou rien.


----------



## maxheat (1 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je viens vous donnez ma petite critique de cette nouvelle plate-forme dites révolutionnaire.
Il y a une petite chose qui manquante, la possibilité de changé l'équalizer depuis l'interface, c'est quand même chiant de devoir aller dans les paramètres du téléphone pour pourvoir le changer, c'est une chose que je n'es jamais compris même au paravant  avec l'application musique, il y a d'autres plateformes comme deezer qui on compris cela. Mais bon, ce n'es qu'un détail mais pour un utilisateur avancé c'est gênant. La consommation de votre forfait internet mobile, va en prendre un coup, dés le lancement de l'application les impulsions d'internet sont lancer, donc si vous souhaite juste écouter votre musique sur l'application, vos mieux désactivés les données cellulaires dans les réglages, avec 2,7 Mo pour une musique de 5 minutes ce n'es pas énorme, mais pour les personnes qui n'on qu'un forfait 100 Mo ça peut allez très vite. Il y a du coup une autre petit chose qui manquant la possibilité de changé la qualité sonore, pour justement réduire la consommation. Sinon à part cela, il n'y a aucun point noir sur cette application pour moi, il y a tous les albums qui était disponible sur itunes, donc même des versions unique d'itunes qu'on ne trouve pas sur d'autres plate-forme. Je pense l'utilisé le temps de la période d'essaie pour voir si des améliorations vont lui être apporté, je prendrais ma décisions ensuite, si je change ou non de fournisseur de musique en streaming.
Apres l'avoir utilisé une dizaines d'heures, je peut dire que je me suis pas mal habituer a l'interface, je l'a trouve assez ergonomique, mais il faut tout de même un temps d'adaptation, pour la synchronisation, (car oui les phrases choisit font plutôt croire qu'on est entrain d'acheter le morceau et non de le sauvegarder donc ça fait un peu peur au début)la recherche d'artiste, la mise en favoris.
C'est une bonne plate-forme.


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2015)

Puisque que tous les avis t'intéressent, aucun intérêt en ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas client des offres en streaming ... a la fois j'aime avoir mes médias, avec le dématérialisé tu peux ne plus rien avoir du jour au lendemain, le système des abonnements est quand même le business le plus rentable pour les boites et donc surement pas dans l'intérêt du client, et enfin les débits internet sont pas terrible/fiable là où j'habite (et ça les boites n'y pensent pas, leurs offres sont faites pour le bobo parisien du centre ville).


----------



## Chris0607 (1 Juillet 2015)

Y'a rien à payer du tout pendant les 3 premiers mois !


----------



## Ardienn (2 Juillet 2015)

Pas mal dans l'ensemble, mais je regrette que la qualité des morceaux ne soient pas en 320 Kbps et que pour chaque artiste il n'y ait pas les 4-5 meilleurs morceaux d'affichés (histoire de s'en faire une idée rapidement).


----------



## pipobimbo62 (2 Juillet 2015)

De mon côté le passage à Apple Music m'a fait perdre toutes mes playlist, ce qui est très rageant ne sachant pas comment les récupérer...


----------



## oeil2d1don (2 Juillet 2015)

Enfin abonné après des mois d'attente et je ne peux toujours pas y mettre toute ma bibliothèque (70000 morceaux).
Dommage.


----------



## UnAm (2 Juillet 2015)

Je n'ai jamais été sur iTunes Match et les plateformes de streaming... mais Apple Music, c'est tellement user friendly (perso je trouve l'interface et la navigation plutôt cool, notamment avec le geste vers le bas lorsqu'on écoute un son). Le marketing et le bashage positif a été tellement énorme aussi...

Bref, j'ai activé la période d'essai depuis hier, pour l'instant j'adhère à fond (les propositions de playlists et d'artistes collent plutôt à mes goûts, et surtout, il y a plein d'artistes que je ne connais pas).

En ce qui concerne la radio, je n'ai écouté que beats1, et ça envoie du bon... ça change surtout de ce qu'on a l'habitude d'entendre en France.

Maintenant je pense que je vais investir dans une enceinte airplay de qualitay (d'ailleurs si vous avez des liens, des tests, etc, je suis preneur).


Last but not least: faut voir comment ça va impacter mon forfait data


----------



## vincent2b (2 Juillet 2015)

C'est une catastrophe et particulièrement la bibliothèque musicale iCloud qui avec la dernière version d'iTunes m'a mis une jolie pagaille : mélange des artistes, des titres, des pochettes... Une bouillie sans nom pour certains de mes contenus. Et iTunes est d'une lenteur...
Résultat, je l'ai désactivée, j'ai restauré ma bibliothèque iTunes telle qu'elle était avant l'activation du service, iTunes est à nouveau véloce et pour les 3 prochains mois je me contenterais du streaming.
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7104745


----------



## jjrikly (2 Juillet 2015)

Afin de récupérer mes playlists, j'ai stoppé l'abonnement à Apple Music et tout est revenu dans l'ordre. En plus, je préfère de loin Spotify et Deezer.


----------



## PouletDu14 (2 Juillet 2015)

vincent2b a dit:


> C'est une catastrophe et particulièrement la bibliothèque musicale iCloud qui avec la dernière version d'iTunes m'a mis une jolie pagaille : mélange des artistes, des titres, des pochettes... Une bouillie sans nom pour certains de mes contenus. Et iTunes est d'une lenteur...
> Résultat, je l'ai désactivée, j'ai restauré ma bibliothèque iTunes telle qu'elle était avant l'activation du service, iTunes est à nouveau véloce et pour les 3 prochains mois je me contenterais du streaming.
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7104745



Je suis quelque part soulagé de constater que je ne suis pas le seul dont Apple Music a totalement ruiné la bibliothèque iTunes... Une chanson sur deux n'est plus taggé correctement... Et comme un con je n'ai pas backupé ma bibliothèque depuis des mois. 

Y-a-t-il une astuce que je ne connaitrais pas pour récupérer tout tel que c'était avant ? 

Ca va faire 6 ans que je classe ma bibliothèque avec soin, et je n'ai pas envie de tout recommencer :/ 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## vincent2b (2 Juillet 2015)

PouletDu14 a dit:


> Je suis quelque part soulagé de constater que je ne suis pas le seul dont Apple Music a totalement ruiné la bibliothèque iTunes... Une chanson sur deux n'est plus taggé correctement... Et comme un con je n'ai pas backupé ma bibliothèque depuis des mois.
> 
> Y-a-t-il une astuce que je ne connaitrais pas pour récupérer tout tel que c'était avant ?
> 
> ...



Lu sur les forums Apple :


This is a simple super solution and it worked for me instantly, turning a couple hours of frustration into instant joy.

Close iTunes

Navigate to you iTunes folder

Choose a former .itl file from Previous iTunes Libraries (preferably the most recent one before the Apple Music disaster) and drag it into the iTunes folder

Rename the messed up .itl to iTunes Library (Corrupt).itl

Rename the previous iTunes library that you just dragged in to iTunes Library.itl

Open iTunes

Your music library should be restored to perfection!

MAKE SURE TO NOT ACCEPT THE REQUEST FOR ICLOUD MUSIC LIBRARY OR THIS WILL ALL HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## matthieu085 (2 Juillet 2015)

Dans l'ensemble je trouve le service intéressant ... Mais pas abouti.

Il y a de nombreux bugs dans l'application sur l'iPhone (6). Et de gros lags.

L'application est très chargée on a envie d'épurer le flot d'informations (dans la ligne d'iTunes).

Sur Mac, c'est encore pire. Trop chansons partout. Une organisation un peu compliquée. Il faudra retravailler la présentation. 

Mais je pense que je vais apprécier le concept : soit la radio et les propositions te font découvrir de nouvelles musiques. Soit tu stream des albums et des playlist que tu organises dans MA MUSIQUE avec ton leg de musique iTunes.

Ça rend l'approche un peu différente de Spotify et Deezer.

Pour améliorer, je leurs conseillerai d'épurer les choses, de proposer moins de services quand on clique sur les fameux "..." Mais de valoriser les gestes basiques (comme sur Deezer) : ajouter à playlist, télécharger sur le mobile, accéder à l'album et a l'artiste.

Enfin toujours dans un souci de simplification (il fut un temps où la simplicité était l'adage d'Apple) je ferai une application APPLE MUSIQUE pour Mac endors d'iTunes... Toujours une usine à gaz.


----------



## willymac (3 Juillet 2015)

Très bien dans l'ensemble, on est un peu paumé au début mais on prend vite ses marques... Ca reste quand même le truc le moins évident qu'apple nous ai pondu.... Les radios sont excellente mais après 48h d'écoute on tourne un peu boucle, il faut espérer qu'ils se renouvelle un peu...

Je n'avais pas encore de service a la spotify... je resterai peut-être chez apple du coup.


----------



## Gwen (3 Juillet 2015)

Franchement, j'ai testé avec un compte différent de celui que j'utilise habituellement et sur un ordinateur vierge. Bien m'en a pris. Je n'y comprends rien, je ne vois pas comment écouter les musiques que je souhaite et les choix proposer ne me convient absolument pas. J'ai tenté d'écouter l'album de Taylor la nettoyeuse et franchement, c'est pire que de la soupe en boîte.

J'ai l'impression d'avoir trop de choix et aucun ne me correspond. Au moins, avec ma propre bibliothèque musicale j'ai accès à des musiques que j'aime et que je peux contrôler. Là, j'ai le sentiment de n'être propriétaire de rien et surtout pas de mes goûts musicaux.

La sélection de genre musical ne contenait rien de vraiment pertinent pour moi et comme j'ai du cocher un truc qu'il ne fallait pas, je me retrouve a voir en première page l'album de Nirvana que je déteste. Il ne manquerait plus que Apple me propose Europe et là je pète un câble.

Comment dire à ce service que l'on déteste un morceau, je n'ai pas trouvé.

La partie suivie d'artiste est complètement incompréhensible. J'y retrouve des tonnes que personnes qui ne m'intéressent pas et rien qui m'intéresse. Je dois être trop vieux, car je trouve que cela ressemble au fouillis de Facebook.

En fait, j'ai surtout l'impression d'avoir un choix de radio payante avec des titres que je n'apprécie pas qui s'enchaînent sans cohérence.

Bref, ce service est une catastrophe pour moi et je vais rester abonné à iTunes Match en attendant des jours meilleurs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2015)

J'avoue ne pas être fan des services de streaming. Et tant qu'à payer je préfère que les morceaux que j'écoute m'appartiennent définitivement.

J'ai déjà testé Spotify et Deezer. Honnêtement je trouvais ça pas mal.

Reste que comme indiqué précédemment je n'accroche pas au concept et donc ça fait un bail que je ne les ai pas utilisés.

Profitant de l'offre de 3 mois gratuits, j'ai testé Apple Music, par curiosité. Déjà l'étape de configuration avec choix des styles musicaux et artistes pour aider Apple Music à nous faire des propositions d'écoute est très pénible. Les bulles qui flottent et qu'on fait défiler pour voir d'autres choix proposés, c'est peut-être fun mais ça lasse rapidement.

Pour le reste, c'est estampillé Apple avec le look sympa de la nouvelle application Musique mais sorti de là ça n'apporte rien de plus que ce qui existe déjà pour l'écoute de musique en streaming. Quant au réseau social entre artistes et fans, ça ne m'intéresse définitivement pas.

Finalement la seule nouveauté que je trouve intéressante est les radios thématiques.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Juillet 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas être fan des services de streaming. Et tant qu'à payer je préfère que les morceaux que j'écoute m'appartiennent définitivement.
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est estampillé Apple avec le look sympa de la nouvelle application Musique mais sorti de là ça n'apporte rien de plus que ce qui existe déjà pour l'écoute de musique en streaming. Quant au réseau social entre artistes et fans, ça ne m'intéresse définitivement pas.



Personnellement, j'utilise le streaming en préachat. Je trouve que ça permet quand même de découvrir plein de trucs sur lesquels je me serais pas arrêté avant.

Sinon, oui, je trouve aussi cette offre d'Apple au final assez quiconque, à la mesure de Spotify et Deezer. Le miracle n'a pas eu lieu, on a accès qu'au catalogue de son pays, et non à tous les catalogues (donc fini mes espoirs de découverte du rock Mongol ou l'électro guatémaltèque). Ça reste de l'AAC 256, et l'interface est trop fouillis et complexe pour moi. Pour la musique, je veux quelque chose de simple. Le coup des bulles fait effectivement hyper gadget, avec des résultats à la hauteur. Sinon, si Taylor Swift a finalement signé, ce n'est toujours pas le cas des indépendant allemands, avec de gros, gros trous concernant des artistes ou des groupes majeurs, toutes scènes confondues.
Je reste sur Qobuz et son offre lossless.


----------



## tchit (4 Juillet 2015)

Super déçu.
J'aime bien le fait d'avoir accès à ce catalogue illimité un peu comme s'il était déjà sur mon téléphone. 
Mais la gestion des playlists est trop  laborieuse (pour ne pas dire catastrophique), l'expérience utilisateur est un fiasco vu le nombre d'actions à effectuer pour la moindre des opérations (comme ajouter ou supprimer un morceau dans une playlist, créer une playlist..), et cette histoire de cloud est extrêmement mal geree. On ne comprend jamais à fond le fonctionnement de "Ma musique".

 Supprimer des morceaux du cloud pour qu'ils n'apparaissent pas sur l'iPhone est super compliqué (je n'ai jamais réussi depuis iTunes), ajouter des morceaux en local depuis son ordi avec la synchro iCloud activée semble être de l'ordre de l'impossible.

Déçu de ne pas avoir accès aux réglages de l'equalizer sur iPhone. (Vitale dès qu'on utilise du matos de qualité)

Déçu de ne pas avoir les morceaux les plus populaires de chaque artiste.

La recherche sur le service de streaming est très mauvaise, une coquille dans le nom d'un morceau équivaut à 0 réponse.

J'ai eu des bugs de musique soi disant hors ligne qui en fait ne l'étais pas alors qu'elle s'était téléchargée... Je ne cherche pas à comprendre.

J'aimerais pouvoir supprimer les morceaux que je n'écoute pas dans les albums mais on ne peut pas..

Etc etc etc


----------



## Ardienn (5 Juillet 2015)

Un truc que je n'ai pas compris, c'est à quoi sert la bibliothèque icloud. Et si celle-ci est payante. (vu que moi je me contente de l'offre gratuite d'icloud)


----------



## lolocool (5 Juillet 2015)

J'ai un peu l'impression d'essuyer les plâtres et je ne trouve pas ça drôle... 
En 20 ans de Mac, c'est la première fois que je suis perdu dans une application. Morceaux en doubles, morceaux de ma bibliothèque qui deviennent  Apple Music, pochettes disparus ou qui changent.
J'ai effacé un morceau de ma bibliothèque par erreur, comme j'ai iTunes Match, je le re-télécharge, mais quand je synchronise mon iPhone, iTunes me dit «Les morceaux apple music ne peuvent pas être copié sur un iPhone». Donc, j'ai perdu la propriété de mon morceaux...
Bref, mieux vaut attendre avant de ce lancer.


----------



## Gwen (5 Juillet 2015)

Bon, après plusieurs jours, mon avis ne s'arrange pas. j'ai acheté le livre de Mickaël et justement, je l'ai pris pour en savoir plus et surtout savoir si ce service me convenait ou si c'est moi qui suis trop bête pour m'en servir 

J'espère déjà que ça répond à sa question : " Vous pouvez tout à fait vous passer des services proposés par Apple Music (mais pourquoi alors avoir acheté ce guide ?)." 

Sinon, j'ai pu avoir une playliste pleine de musique hors ligne pour fêter dignement le 4 juillet. Mais, galère pour les supprimer ensuite. Il y a trop d'options et je ne comprends pas comment simplement supprimer un morceau d'une playlist, du téléchargement et de ma bibliothèque en une fois. J'ai du aller dans les réglages de l'iPhone pour supprimer les morceaux téléchargés : Réglage -> Général -> Utilisation -> Gérer le stockage. Très peu User Friendly comme procédé.

Maintenant, j'aimerais écouter d'autres morceaux, mais impossible d'en télécharger ou même de les voir apparaître dans ma bibliothèque.

Franchement, je ne payerais jamais pour un service de ce type. Après 3 mois, ça sera By-By et retour à iTunes Match. Pourvu que Apple ne supprime ce service dans le futur. Pourtant je crains que cela soit la suite logique des choses.


----------



## Nico1971 (5 Juillet 2015)

Après Photos qui à foutu le bordel dans les bibliothèques Aperture et autres, on a le droit à Apple Music qui lui aussi fout bien le bordel dans les bibliothèques iTunes et autres.
Bref une seule constatation fuir les services Cloud de Apple dans l'immédiat et attendre, et je ne parle pas de iWork l'année dernière qui passait son temps à synchroniser entre Mac et iPad nos documents.
Heureusement que pour tester ces services je n'utilise pas mes comptes et identifiants principaux car je crois honnêtement que j'aurai pété un câble, tout comme Gwen je prie pour que itunes Match continue longtemps, très longtemps tout comme Aperture .


gwen a dit:


> Pourvu que Apple ne supprime ce service dans le futur. Pourtant je crains que cela soit la suite logique des choses


Je ne pense pas, ces deux services sont complémentaires mais bien distinct au final et ne vise pas forcément la même clientèle.


----------



## albapple (7 Juillet 2015)

Personnellement, je suis conquis par Apple Music. 
J'adore les propositions "Pour vous", je me sert énormément des "charts" qui sont absentent sur Deezer et Beats 1 est très agréable, quand je n'aime pas, je passe à une autre radio thématique et cela est parfait. 

Depuis 3 ans je profite de Deezer Premium+ compris dans mon forfait Orange. Je suis fan de la musique en streaming moi qui est des goûts extrêmements diversifiés et éclectiques. Je suis donc tomber sous le charme de Deezer, un service très complet (interactions pertinentes, paroles, etc.), sauf que depuis quelque temps le "top" charts à disparu et cela m'a assez déçu mais bon : je n'allais pas en faire tout un fromage. Mais, depuis, Apple Music a mes faveurs et il est devenu mon service favori.
Je profite donc, logiquement, des 3 mois d'essai et adorerais reconduire mon abonnement ensuite au détriment de Deezer. Mais mon seul souci et pas des moindres et que Deezer est compris dans mon forfait téléphonique et ne peut pas être retiré. Hors je refuse de payer pour deux services de streaming alors que je n'en utiliserais qu'un. J'attends donc d'Orange qu'elle fasse un partenariat avec Apple, laissant donc la possibilité à ses clients de choisir leur service ou de laisser la possibilité de retirer le prix de l'abonnement Deezer du forfait.
Je me retrouve donc, malgré moi, à utiliser 2 services de streaming : Apple Music pour découvrir et me faire plaisir musicalement et Deezer car toutes mes playlists s'y trouvent et que je ne vois pas l'intérêt de les transvaser vers Apple Music sachant que, pour le moment, un abonnement Apple Music n'est pas envisageable.

Quand l'offre d'essai d'Apple sera alors termine, je serais condamné à rester à utiliser uniquement Deezer. Mais j'avoue qu'il y a pire comme sentence !


----------



## Lauange (11 Juillet 2015)

Je trouve ça pas mal car je n'ai jamais utilisé Spotify ou deezer. Mes ados préfèrent Spotify.


----------



## aunisien (12 Juillet 2015)

Je découvre le service mais premier désagrément lorsque j'ajoute un morceau dans ma playlist, j'ai la confirmation "Ajouté" s'affiche mais lorsque je vais dedans rien !?!?

Rencontrez vous ce souci ?


----------



## Y-K (12 Juillet 2015)

J'ai toujours été réticent face à la musique dématérialisée mais comme mes enfants ne sont pas intéressés par ce que j'aime écouter j'ai pensé qu'il était temps (72 ans) de cesser d'encombrer des étagères avec des galettes en plastique. J'ai donc tenté l'expérience de l'abonnement gratuit (en ayant immédiatement désactivé le renouvellement automatique).
Je dois reconnaître que la surprise est très bonne. Je craignais de ne pas trouver grand chose en jazz et chanson française. J'avais tort. J'ai d'ores et déjà déniché des albums dont j'ignorais l'existence alors que j'ai acheté des disques depuis 1960. Pour la chanson française le test qui tue fut de chercher "Gribouille" et "Danielle Messia". Bingo mêmes les albums disparus des catalogues depuis des années sont accessibles. En moins exotique, le coffret de 10 CDs de Brassens - bien entendu les véritables inédits ne sont pas accessibles dans la formule gratuite. Pour moi c'est une immense discothèque dans laquelle je peux aller chercher à ma guise avec la possibilité, après être entré via une porte connue de découvrir des albums ou même des artistes auxquels je n'aurai pas nécessairement pensé.
Ne souhaitant pas plus encombrer mon mac avec des fichiers musicaux que souscrire un abonnement iCloud, j'ai ouvert un tableur dans lequel je consigne ce qui m'a intéressé pour pouvoir y revenir aisément et tout baigne.


----------



## billboc (13 Juillet 2015)

HOURA !!!

WARNING: iCloud Music Library just destroyed my Mac's iTunes Library
The iTunes 12.2.1 update is available. Who moves first? I dare you!

- Fixes an issue for iTunes Match where iTunes incorrectly changed some songs from Matched to Apple Music. 
- Provides a way to correct a library problem affecting former iTunes Match subscribers. 
- Includes minor bug fixes and improvements for Beats 1.


----------



## Stéphielove (14 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, 
J'ai téléchargé dernièrement la version d'ios sur mon ipod avec le nouveau service de streaming d'Apple Music et j'ai perdu presque toute ma bibliothèque musical (CD importés sur itunes, MP3,...) 
Sur mon ipod, je n'ai que mes achats.Ils me demandent alors de transfèrer toute ma bibliothèque via le service ICloud/Itunes Match. Or, je n'ai jamais utilisé ce service et je ne vais pas m'abonner pour avoir accès à l'intégralité de ma musique. 
Avant cette mise à jour, j'avais toute ma bibliothèque sur mon ipod (4700).Quand je branche mon ipod sur l'ordi, je vois que l'intégralité de ma musique est présente dans la mémoire interne de mon appareil mais je ne la trouve nulle part sur l'ipod. 
Que faire?


----------



## timourZ (14 Juillet 2015)

c'est de la merde leur version gratuite elle marche pas ! 
après avoir cliqué sur testez la version gratuite il te demandent ta carte de crédit et si tu la rentre pas tu peux pas utiliser le service !


----------



## Stéphielove (14 Juillet 2015)

Tu peux aussi utiliser une carte prépayé Itunes. Cela fonctionne, ils te demandent de choisir ton abonnement mais ils ne te prélèvent rien. Il faudra penser à te désabonner avant le 30 septembre si tu ne veux pas qu'ils te prélèvent de l'argent.
Mais il y a bien les 3 mois gratuits.


----------



## Centaurdedé (15 Juillet 2015)

Je ne comprends pas cette nouvelle politique ... Marketing ?


----------



## HailJ (15 Juillet 2015)

Moi pour ma part , ça me convient super. Mis à part qu'il n'y a pas tout les artistes que j'écoute.


----------



## gsylvain (15 Juillet 2015)

Une catastrophe Apple music. J'ai plus accès à utile Mitchell et une vraie bordel dans ma bibliothèque. Déçu d'Apple


----------



## Stéphielove (16 Juillet 2015)

J'aime beaucoup la rubrique´pour vous'. Je découvre pleins de chansons que je ne connaissait pas ainsi que de nouveaux artistes


----------



## billboc (16 Juillet 2015)

apple music a tué ma bibliothèque !

cherchez les erreurs (au moins 3 majeurs !)


----------



## Dagui (16 Juillet 2015)

billboc a dit:


> apple music a tué ma bibliothèque !
> 
> cherchez les erreurs (au moins 3 majeurs !)


Donc t'as fait une recherche avec "justice" et il te sort ça... On s'étonnera pas pourquoi ça a foutu l'bordel (quand ça n'les a tout simplement pas virées) avec nos anciennes biblio iTunes... ^^°

--

Sinon perso j'ai testé Apple Music par curiosité, sans non plus en attendre beaucoup. J'utilise pas mal les web radio pour découvrir de nouveaux sons, ou Youtube avec l'option Auto Play d'activée. Pour ces raisons je n'ai pas d'abonnement aux différents services de streaming tels Deezer ou Spotify.
D'ailleurs c'est bien sympa d'lancer sa propre web radio avec Beats1, mais si on pouvait avoir celles d'iTunes dans l'app iOS ça serait tout aussi bien. (si j'ai loupé l'option et qu'elle existe je suis preneur pour l'info - oui comme beaucoup, je trouve la nouvelle interface d'une clarté abyssale...).
Donc en bref, j'ai fait quelques découvertes sympas, mais pas plus que via mes canaux musicaux habituels, la programmation de Beats ne m'intéresse pas des masses, et pour le côté social, si besoin je suis déjà les comptes des artistes qui m'intéressent sur d'autres réseaux. Donc dès les 3 mois d'essai finis, n'avoir que les options gratuites ne me dérangera nullement.


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2015)

Tu ne savais pas que Harry Connick Junior et son frère portaient un casque ???


----------



## fabremi (18 Juillet 2015)

Pour ma part j'ai un problème de synchronisation des playlists. Quand je fais une playlist sur iTunes ou même la modifie, ça ne se met pas à jour sur mon iPhone, je dois attendre parfois deux jours avant que la modification soit prise en compte sur mon iPhone. Une solution ? 
Merci


----------



## jeanpaul2etjeretiens1 (18 Juillet 2015)

étant un être frustre , je préfère les choses simples...
donc ça ne colle pas vraiment avec Apple Music qui ne colle pas à mon âge
essayé et désapprouvé donc
sans appel possible
je garde iTunes Match qui fonctionne à la rame où à vapeur dans le meilleur des cas.
gros doute quand même sur le Cloud de la pomme, je m'abstiens...


----------



## zakfow (20 Juillet 2015)

Les playlists Apple Music (notamment la Sélection Apple Muisc) sont particulièrement réussies. Après, Apple Music est jeune, la qualité de Spotify est l'aboutissement d'un travail de longue haleine!


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2015)

zakfow a dit:


> Les playlists Apple Music (notamment la Sélection Apple Muisc) sont particulièrement réussies. Après, Apple Music est jeune, la qualité de Spotify est l'aboutissement d'un travail de longue haleine!



Faut admettre ça, oui. En plus elles s'affinent et deviennent très pertinentes. Un vrai plaisir.
Mais dommage, le catalogue reste identique aux autres, à peu de choses près, et c'est celui, globalement, du store de son pays. Pas de découverte majeure ou "exotique" à attendre.
Moi qui espérait découvrir l'électro et le punk asiatique, c'est raté


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2015)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation intensive, je n'arrive pas a comprendre l'intérêt d'un tel service finalement.

Pour moi, à part écouter les nouveautés connues, je ne découvre rien. Rien dans les propositions ne correspond à mes goûts. La country n'est que des versions rock d'aujourd'hui. Bref, ce n'est pas de la Country, c'est plus de la pseudo pop pour Texans qu'autre chose. 

Rien concernant la DarkWave ou autre musique Gothique. Le Blues n'a de Blues que le nom. 

Non, je ne me reconnais pas dans la sélection d'Apple. Aucune des propositions données dans "Pour vous" ne m'as intéressé. Pire, il me propose des choses que je ne peux pas supporter comme "Genesis". Et dans ce dernier cas, impossible de lui dire de ne plus jamais faire ce genre d'erreur, c'est une cause de divorce ça 

Franchement, je suis déçu. Pourtant, j'aime découvrir de nouvelle musique. J'ai même acheté certains CD juste en me fiant à la pochette. Et j'ai rarement été déçu. Là, c’est peut-être le choix qui est trop grand qui décourage. Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, je reste avec Apple Match et arrête mon abonnement dès les trois premiers mois terminés.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juillet 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Rien concernant la DarkWave ou autre musique Gothique



Pourtant, dans ce domaine, le catalogue est honnête.
Je viens de voir passer, par exemple Émilie Autumn qui est une des grandes absentes de Qobuz, Letzte Instanz, l'Ame Immortelle, In strict Confidence, Blut Engel, After Forever et Nightwich, avec même un voyage chez les Cramps, mais aussi Lost Area, Cruxshadows, ASP... L'offre Gothique/Darkware est globalement franchement fournie.
Après tu as des choses plus tournées vers l'électro comme Diary of Dreams ou Diorama, Wolfsheim, Angels & Agony : ils sont là. Plus tournés vers l'EBM ou l'industriel comme Funker Vogt, killing Jokes, God Module, Gothminister, Das Ich, :SITD:, :Wumpscut;... Et j'en passe, et j'en passe... Tout est là.
Dommage, effectivement qu'elle ne te soit pas proposée.
Vous n'avez pas dû vous comprendre, toi et Apple Music 

Ceci étant, une ouverture du catalogue allemand, que j'espérais, enrichirait tout ça de façon considérable. Dommage.


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2015)

Déjà, je suis sur la version US du service. Donc peut être que la sélection est différente. 

Ce qui me choc c'est qu'à part si tu connais le nom d'un groupe ou d'un titre que tu cherches toi même, peux de choses sont finalement proposés. Et max sélection de titre proposée en accord avec ce que j'écoute est souvent d'un conformisme affligent voir de temps en temps inexistant. Ce qui est frustrant c'est de penser que ce que l'on écoute est si incongru qu'aucun autre titre similaire n'est disponible.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juillet 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Déjà, je suis sur la version US du service. Donc peut être que la sélection est différente.
> 
> Ce qui me choc c'est qu'à part si tu connais le nom d'un groupe ou d'un titre que tu cherches toi même, peux de choses sont finalement proposés.



Ah, effectivement, s'il y a un catalogue après lequel je ne courrais pas, c'est bien le catalogue US.
Sinon, oui, je n'ai d'ailleurs même pas trouvé comment trouver des groupes similaires à ce que je suis en train d'écouter  De ce côté là, ça me semble aussi bof, bof.
Bon, de toute façon, après la période d'essai gratuit, stop, pour ma part. Je reste sur Qobuz. A moins que les gamins s'y accrochent et me demandent de poursuivre, on verra.


----------



## gérardvona (21 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je trouve apple music globalement bon, même au niveau de la facilité d'utilisation, il y a des progrès à faire (faire une playlist soi-même y est beaucoup plus dur qu'avec deezer par exemple...)

J'ai un souci par contre: il y a pas mal de morceau qui n'arrive pas à s'enclencher. Par exemple, je mets certains artistes peu connus (ex: aelpeacha, driver, la cliqua), je clique sur certains de leur morceau.....et rien, apple music passe au suivant sans pouvoir le lire. Alors avez vous ce problème? 

Je n'ai rencontré ce souci que sur les artistes peu connus. Les plus gros, aucun problème.

Dernière chose, j'utilise apple music sur mon mac (mon iphone ayant rendu l'âme après un tour dans la piscine....). 

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## gérardvona (24 Juillet 2015)

gérardvona a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je trouve apple music globalement bon, même au niveau de la facilité d'utilisation, il y a des progrès à faire (faire une playlist soi-même y est beaucoup plus dur qu'avec deezer par exemple...)
> 
> ...





Je me réponds à moi-même 

En fait, tout ceci s'est passé lors du dernier gros bug. Tout remarche  

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2015)

Bon. La je reviens d'un long voyage et j'avais prévus de nombreuses chansons à écouter durant les 10 heures d'avion. Mais comme un imbécile, j'ai éteint mon téléphone afin d'économiser sa batterie et avoir un appareil sans réseau en vole. Surprise. Quand on éteint l'iPhone Apple Music supprime complètement toutes les musiques sauvegardées  (qui étaient lisibles alors ligne la veille). 

Du coup plus de musique dans l'avion. 

Le pire c'est qu'une fois revenu en france, les listes de lecture restent vides et même celle fournie par Apple, ce qui est étrange et frustrant. 

Comble de l'ironie, mon autre iPhone qui ne le sert que pour la musique s'est lui retrouvé déchargé et au redémarrage, la musique avait disparue de l'appareil. 

Elle occupaient toujours plus d'une dizaine de Go mais n'apparaissait plus nul part. 

Je regrette la simplicité du Shuffle ou de mes IPod classiques. Si ce dernier était toujours en ventes j'en aurais racheté un car c'est quand même moins problématique.


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2015)

Bienvenu dans le cloud ...  et voilà ce que c'est de faire confiance à du service distant, comme tant de gens aujourd'hui 

Perso je ne suis pas prêt de lâcher la gestion locale de mes fichiers médias.


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2015)

Le souci, c’est que mon autre iPhone (le 4S), lui avait a l'origine des fichiers en dur synchronisé depuis iTunes et aucun accès prévu au cloud. C'est là où je ne comprends pas et c’est franchement déconcertant.

Avant, j'avais confiance en Apple, car cela marchait, maintenant, j'ai plus l'impression d'être dans la situation que je critiquais d’autres systèmes d'exploitation. C'est à dire ne pas savoir si ce que je fais va marcher ou non. Quand les appareils apportent stresse et crainte, c’est que quelque chose ne va pas.

Du coup, je n'ai pas eu de musique Edna l'avion alors que j'avais deux appareils Apple avec moi. Heureusement les films sur mon iPad n'avaient pas disparu. Mais question relaxation, ça n'a pas été pareil.


----------



## lineakd (30 Juillet 2015)

@melaure, et si tu perds ton appareil avec toute ta musique? J'espère que tu amènes aussi ta sauvegarde avec toi et que celle-ci ne soit pas corrompue.
@gwen, merci pour ton retour...


----------



## billboc (31 Juillet 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Le souci, c’est que mon autre iPhone (le 4S), lui avait a l'origine des fichiers en dur synchronisé depuis iTunes et aucun accès prévu au cloud. C'est là où je ne comprends pas et c’est franchement déconcertant.
> 
> Avant, j'avais confiance en Apple, car cela marchait, maintenant, j'ai plus l'impression d'être dans la situation que je critiquais d’autres systèmes d'exploitation. C'est à dire ne pas savoir si ce que je fais va marcher ou non. Quand les appareils apportent stresse et crainte, c’est que quelque chose ne va pas.
> 
> Du coup, je n'ai pas eu de musique Edna l'avion alors que j'avais deux appareils Apple avec moi. Heureusement les films sur mon iPad n'avaient pas disparu. Mais question relaxation, ça n'a pas été pareil.



C'est quand même très gênant !  On est vraiment en train d'essuyer les plâtres 
Vivement que tout ca s'améliore !!


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2015)

Oui tout est sauvegardé, ce n'est même plus une question aujourd'hui, honte à celui qui ne sauvegarde pas. Ensuite rien n'empêche de se faire un cloud perso, chez soit


----------



## lineakd (31 Juillet 2015)

@melaure, oui, un petit ds415...


----------



## jeanpaul2etjeretiens1 (1 Août 2015)

"la seule certitude que j'ai , c'est d'être dans le doute" disait l'ami Pierre.
quid de iTunes Match..?
perso je le sens bien passer à la trappe...quelqu'un en doute ?


----------



## Mac-coq (16 Août 2015)

fabremi a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai un problème de synchronisation des playlists. Quand je fais une playlist sur iTunes ou même la modifie, ça ne se met pas à jour sur mon iPhone, je dois attendre parfois deux jours avant que la modification soit prise en compte sur mon iPhone. Une solution ?
> Merci



De mon côté, c'est l'inverse : depuis quelques jours, les playlists créées sur iPhone ou iPad ne se synchronisent pas sur iTunes... Alors que les playlists créées sur iTunes (iMac) se retrouvent sans problème sur les iDevices. 
Espérons qu'il s'agisse d'un bug qui sera rapidement résolu.


----------



## Gillou75 (17 Août 2015)

Pour ma part ce n'est même plus capable de synchroniser sans faire des doublons et des pertes d'album qui foutent le camps je ne sais ou, une vrai catastrophe  alors qu'avant tu synchroniser ta musique sélectionnée et hop sur le tel sans te poser de question...


----------



## Wilthek (30 Août 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai essayé comme beaucoup... Je passe sur les doublons et le bazar dans les playlist sur iTunes maintes fois abordé, je passe sur les morceaux disponibles sur une playlist sur une idevice et pas une autre... En effet j'ai activé le partage familiale et autant dire qu'avec 3 iPad, 2 iPod touch et 1 nano, c'est une usine à gaz !!! Bref, j'ai tout désactivé, je suis revenu à mes "bonnes vieilles" synchronisations (après quelques manips quand même car le service est "persistant" ...). Mais bon, retour à la case départ. Je trouve en conclusion le concept séduisant sur le papier mais inutilisable en l'état surtout avec plusieurs iDevices. Je pense qu'Ils sont allé un poil trop vite en mixant les services de partage avec la notion de streaming. La migration est trop confuse, dommage, vraiment.


----------



## esales (30 Août 2015)

Nous sommes 5 dans la famille et chacun à au minimum 2 iDevice associé à son propre compte iCloud. Et tout le monde est dans le partage familial.
Mis à part la première synchro qui a nécessité une reinitialisation de la bibliothèque iTunes depuis un iTunes vierge (probablement à cause d'iTunes Match), nous n'avons pas de problème.
Chacun a débuté avec les musiques fusionnées qui étaient présentes sur ses propres iDevice. Depuis, chacun utilise Apple Music dans souci.


----------



## Wilthek (30 Août 2015)

esales a dit:


> Nous sommes 5 dans la famille et chacun à au minimum 2 iDevice associé à son propre compte iCloud. Et tout le monde est dans le partage familial.
> Mis à part la première synchro qui a nécessité une reinitialisation de la bibliothèque iTunes depuis un iTunes vierge (probablement à cause d'iTunes Match), nous n'avons pas de problème.
> Chacun a débuté avec les musiques fusionnées qui étaient présentes sur ses propres iDevice. Depuis, chacun utilise Apple Music dans souci.



Bonjour, je n'avais pas penser à passer par une réinitialisation de la bibliothèque ? Je crois que la clef est là, repartir de zéro ou presque ? Tant mieux si cela fonctionne, avec un peu de temps et de courage, je tenterais de nouveau, ou pas  merci.


----------



## billboc (30 Août 2015)

Oui ça marche !


----------



## esales (30 Août 2015)

Pour réinitialiser, en partant d'une bibliothèque iTunes vierge (une créée pour l'occasion), on attend que la synchro (iTunes Match / iCloud) soit fini, puis on supprime les musiques (une à une) du Cloud.
On attend un peu pour que la synchro soit totale. On vérifie sur les iDevice (ne pas fusionner, mais remplacer la bibliothèque de chaque iDevice par celle du Cloud).

Une fois cette étape relativement rapide passée, on réouvre la bibliothèque iTunes précédente et on lance / attend que la synchro se passe. C'est cette étape qui est longue (selon la taille de la bibliothèque). 
Normalement, lorsque cette phase est terminée, la bibliothèque iTunes doit être  propre. On peut alors lancer Musique sur les iDevice et synchroniser la bibliothèque. A ce moment là, on peut commencer le téléchargement de ses propres musiques sur les iDevice depuis le Cloud.

J'ai essayé d'être le plus clair possible....


----------



## Wilthek (30 Août 2015)

esales a dit:


> Pour réinitialiser, en partant d'une bibliothèque iTunes vierge (une créée pour l'occasion), on attend que la synchro (iTunes Match / iCloud) soit fini, puis on supprime les musiques (une à une) du Cloud.
> On attend un peu pour que la synchro soit totale. On vérifie sur les iDevice (ne pas fusionner, mais remplacer la bibliothèque de chaque iDevice par celle du Cloud).
> 
> Une fois cette étape relativement rapide passée, on réouvre la bibliothèque iTunes précédente et on lance / attend que la synchro se passe. C'est cette étape qui est longue (selon la taille de la bibliothèque).
> ...



Un grand merci !


----------



## [H] (6 Septembre 2015)

Bon, pour ma part, étant déjà abonné au service iTunes Match, je me suis inscrit à iTunes Music le 1er Juillet.
AUCUN soucis à remonter. Ma bibliothèque n'a pas été altérée comme pour certain. Juste l'interface un peu plus complexe sur iOS mais, in fine, je m'y suis fait rapidement.
Partage familial activé :
1 - Sur l'iPhone de ma fille. Elle a trouvé aussi que l'interface iOS mais maintenant, elle gère plutôt bien la chose. Elle pioche à sa guise dans iTunes Music, écoute pas mal Beats 1...
2 - Sur l'iPhone de ma femme, on est parti d'une bibliothèque vierge sur son terminal. Bibliothèque iCloud activée sur iPhone et Mac et c'est parti comme en 14, elle en est ravie.


----------



## Domsware (7 Septembre 2015)

Pour ma part j'arrête là. Le contenu est très bon : les radios très intéressantes, les playlists  très bonnes. Mais cela ne fonctionne pas bien : les favoris qui se perdent, les morceaux ajoutés aux playlist qui ne le sont pas, le flou total entre morceaux chargés ou non et, le pire le fonctionnement hérétique. Par exemple je veux écouter un album des Pink Floyd cet après-midi : la lecture ne démarre pas. En redémarrant la machine cela fonctionne mais bon... 

Donc j'arrête là. Pas de renouvellement automatique désactivé dès le premier jour et puis pas d'Apple Music tout court.


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2015)

Domsware a dit:


> … le flou total entre morceaux chargés ou non et, le pire *le fonctionnement hérétique*.


 pour un service de musique en ligne, faut le faire… non ?


----------



## esales (8 Septembre 2015)

Domsware a dit:


> Pour ma part j'arrête là. Le contenu est très bon : les radios très intéressantes, les playlists  très bonnes. Mais cela ne fonctionne pas bien : les favoris qui se perdent, les morceaux ajoutés aux playlist qui ne le sont pas, le flou total entre morceaux chargés ou non et, le pire le fonctionnement hérétique. Par exemple je veux écouter un album des Pink Floyd cet après-midi : la lecture ne démarre pas. En redémarrant la machine cela fonctionne mais bon...
> 
> Donc j'arrête là. Pas de renouvellement automatique désactivé dès le premier jour et puis pas d'Apple Music tout court.




Jamais rencontré ce genre de problèmes ....


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2015)

esales a dit:


> Jamais rencontré ce genre de problèmes ....



Pour ma part, j'ai régulièrement tous les symptômes décrits par Domsware. Franchement, entre Apple Music et iTunes Match, c’est le gros boxon. iTunes Match fonctionne très mal maintenant et n'est absolument plus intuitif 

Pour moi, Apple Music, c’est le pire raté de ces dix dernières années.


----------



## fabremi (10 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je rencontre un problème bizarre depuis quelque jours. J'ai des playlist Apple Music que j'arrive à mettre en mode hors ligne et d'autre non. Avez-vous le même problème ?


----------



## winchestermann (19 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai lu Apple Music la foire aux questions et j'ai un problème pour supprimer les albums et les playlists qui ne me conviennent pas dans "pour vous" sur IPad et iPod.
J'ai réussi dès mon inscription voici quelques jours à en supprimer en faisant un appui long sur la pochette de l'album ou su la playlist mais depuis deux jours, cette solution ne fonctionne plus. Impossible de supprimer quoi que ce soit. Pensez-vous à un bug et comment le résoudre ?


----------



## Php21 (25 Septembre 2015)

Bjour,

Tient, l'abonnement "Apple Music" qui devait être gratuit pendant une période de 3 mois à partir du début juillet, et bien, Apple m'a déjà demandé de m'abonner et en effet la zic que j'avais téléchargée sur mon iMac était devenu grisée et sans possibilité de l'écouter sur mon iTunes.


----------



## syLpHeeD (9 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Perso j'ai l'impression que le passage à 100 000 morceaux de la bibliothèque iCloud a foutu un boxon pas possible dans mes méta-données : je me retrouve avec des albums sans artistes (ou inversement) sur mon iPhone, alors qu'ils sont parfaitement répertoriés sur l'iTunes de mon iMac.

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce genre de problèmes ? tout le monde est bien passé à 100 000 morceaux (pour ceux qui auraient franchi la limite de 25 000 en l'occurrence) ?


----------



## winchestermann (9 Décembre 2015)

Pas besoin du passage à 100 000 morceaux pour foutre le boxon. J'ai définitivement viré iCloud de ma bibliothèque Itunes. J'avais 8000 morceaux (heureusement avec les fichiers) et j'ai eu le malheur voici deux mois de vouloir comme un abruti de cocher la case bibliothèque iTunes iCloud pour tester. Mal m'en a pris et j'ai subi un bordel infernal dans le classement de ma biblio avec perte d'un quart des pochettes. J'ai dû remettre un à un les albums avec les pochettes, sympa les 10 jours de perdu pour remettre à plat ma musique.


----------



## syLpHeeD (9 Décembre 2015)

winchestermann a dit:


> Pas besoin du passage à 100 000 morceaux pour foutre le boxon. J'ai définitivement viré iCloud de ma bibliothèque Itunes. J'avais 8000 morceaux (heureusement avec les fichiers) et j'ai eu le malheur voici deux mois de vouloir comme un abruti de cocher la case bibliothèque iTunes iCloud pour tester. Mal m'en a pris et j'ai subi un bordel infernal dans le classement de ma biblio avec perte d'un quart des pochettes. J'ai dû remettre un à un les albums avec les pochettes, sympa les 10 jours de perdu pour remettre à plat ma musique.



Soit, mais en ce qui me concerne ça touche également la musique que j'ai ajoutée via Apple Music (avec mon abonnement payant) mais aussi de la musique qui était là depuis longtemps et synchronisée avec iTunes Match. Et comme je le disais, ça affecte la musique telle qu'elle apparaît sur mon iPhone, mais pas sur mon Mac.

Étrange.


----------



## dioxyd (6 Octobre 2017)

Je test pendant 3 mois , et je trouve l'utilisation hasardeuse ... les titres mettent un temps fou à se lancer quand ils plantent pas et passent au suivant ..
Sur connexion 4G ou sur le wifi ..
Spotify ou Google play music marche nettement mieux ..

Peut être le format de Apple Music plus élevé ???

du coup je l'utilise pas ...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2017)

Pas encore testé et peur de ne pouvoir l'annuler après les trois mois d'essai


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2017)

L'annulation est très simple. Tu peux même la programmer juste après ton inscription pour ne pas oublier.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> L'annulation est très simple. Tu peux même la programmer juste après ton inscription pour ne pas oublier.


Salut Gwen ,

Les trois mois d'essai n'engage en rien ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2017)

Non, rien. j'ai testé deux fois pour ma part. une fois aux USA avec mon compte US et une fois en France bien plus tard avec mon compte français. Dans les deux cas, je n'ai pas été emballé.

Je reste sur mon abonnement iTunes Match et ma propre bibliothèque musicale.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2017)

Oui cela ne me tente pas trop de tester , je vais y réfléchir 
merci de ton information

bonne soirée


----------



## dioxyd (4 Novembre 2017)

Vous pouvez faire de même avec Spotify et Google play music , il y a des essais gratuit . Juste après l'inscription vous résiliez en gardant le 1 2 ou 3 mois d'essais gratuit ...
Apple music , par contre j'ai peur qu'il m'est fait le bordel dans ma bibliothèque musicale perso , à voir avec l'essais gratuit ..


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2017)

J'ai déjà Deezer , je vais le conserver


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2017)

Éviter le bordel a été la raison principale de mon essai avec mon compte US sur un iPhone non lié à mon compte FR. Apparemment j'ai bien fait. Maintenant, ça semble fonctionner sans trop de soucis.

Comme en ce moment je suis aux US, je me suis dit que je tenterais de nouveau, mais comme j'ai déterré l'énorme platine vinyle du grand-père, je n'écoute presque plus que des vinyles. je redécouvre la "vraie" musique, celle qui me faisait vibrée quand j'étais jeune et surtout ce besoin de sélectionner ce que je veux entendre et de me lever toutes les 20 minutes pour changer de face ou de disque.

 Du coup, j'ai abandonné mon idée de me lancer de nouveau dans l'aventure Apple Music. En plus, c'était surtout pour voir à quoi ressemblait "Captain Karaoke" et ayant vu un épisode sur YouTube, je n'ai pas été inspiré pour regarder de la "Trash TV" en streaming. Au besoin, j'ai Netflix.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour

j'ai fais un achat de musique sur Apple et je me retrouve inscrit sur Apple music

comment supprimer mon abonnement ?

merci de votre aide


----------

